
How 8chan Finances Itself via Amazon - anigbrowl
https://twitter.com/JuddLegum/status/1127904617688440832
======
dexen
_> a racist message board >a wellspring of racism, violence, and criminal
activity online and in the physical world_

The irony of this being posted on Twitter is not lost on me. Twitter, the site
where bullying, racism, illegal content, calls for violence & discrimination,
political extremism etc. are much larger _in numbers_ than on any of the
2/4/8/whatever-chans.

What accounts for the difference? IMO it's all about paying lip service - and
occasionally providing a feature to help users. The feature may get yanked out
anyway, like "Quality Filter Discrimination" was.

------
frankacter
This is the story link:

[https://popular.info/p/exclusive-how-money-flows-from-
amazon](https://popular.info/p/exclusive-how-money-flows-from-amazon)

Can we update this post to reflect please. Thanks.

~~~
anigbrowl
Appreciate that, I was tired at the time of posting and didn't think to link
directly to the longform version.

------
smnra
8chan, I believe, is not a "racist" message board, rather a free speech
message board, which means they host racists among other users.

But after reading the thread I see the intended public:
[https://twitter.com/DevinFaux/status/1127956035552120832](https://twitter.com/DevinFaux/status/1127956035552120832)

~~~
ptah
do you really intend to tie the concepts of free speech and racism together
like this?

~~~
smnra
I certainly do. Supporting free speech means supporting the right to say
things you (and the majority of the population) find unsavoury.

I support free speech.

~~~
ptah
do you support organisations like isis having online platforms too?

~~~
smnra
Evidently.

